# What is the proper technique for this?



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

So, I have a m7 x .75 tap which does not have an indent on the end for use with a tap guide. 

I know I can use a tap handle that has one, but I swear that when I use mine, it seems that it does not turn perfectly straight. Seems to have an elongated lope for lack of a better word. Even with the spring loaded tap guide in the indent.

I have ditched the tap handle for all the rest of the taps I use and simply put the tap guide in the chuck and the tap in the tube and turn with a wrench, which works perfectly.

I thought the non pointy end of the tap guide was for use with this, but the tap won't stay seated. I ended up using the back side of the tap guide (side with the threaded insert to hold the spring in) to center the tap and I got by, but seems like there must be a better way!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 14, 2017)

Morning here , my better way was to purchase from Ausee on the internet this comprehensive set. Sorry for the quick pic from the catalogue.

There are several adapters that fit on the outboard end that cater for all sizes of button dies with a real bonus of recessed slots for taps to fit in of the common sizes.

I undo the small set screw to allow hand threading for pen use.

Works for me.

Peter.


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 14, 2017)

I use my drill chuck mounted in my tailstock for taps, and then I bought a die holder from Little Machine Shop. I had to do some editing to my die holder as it was not big enough to hold my dies, but i managed to get it to work.

My larger die for the body doesn't actually fit into the die holder at all. It's huge (like an inch and a half diameter) so I actually mounted the die into my jaws and then the pen body into the die holder. LOL backwards but it works.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

PenPal said:


> Morning here , my better way was to purchase from Ausee on the internet this comprehensive set. Sorry for the quick pic from the catalogue.
> 
> There are several adapters that fit on the outboard end that cater for all sizes of button dies with a real bonus of recessed slots for taps to fit in of the common sizes.
> 
> ...


 
That is slick! I've not seen those. And I need another die holder because I just bought the 14mm triple start die. I have the adapter from Rick Herrell, but I want another die holder so I don't have to switch them around!


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

Smithcraftersig said:


> I use my drill chuck mounted in my tailstock for taps, and then I bought a die holder from Little Machine Shop. I had to do some editing to my die holder as it was not big enough to hold my dies, but i managed to get it to work.
> 
> My larger die for the body doesn't actually fit into the die holder at all. It's huge (like an inch and a half diameter) so I actually mounted the die into my jaws and then the pen body into the die holder. LOL backwards but it works.


 
Well, my drill chuck has three jaws, and with this being a 4 sided object, it didn't seem like was lining up right.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 14, 2017)

I just rang the company located in Melbourne Australia, on the internet they are ausee tools,the listing is under taps and dies, my price was around 74 dollars AU plus aussie freight of 11.50 to Canberra.I made my own previously die holder (piece of cake really but taps are another big deal, its neat to buy so cheaply IMHO.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 14, 2017)

I've always been able to reverse the spring loaded "point" for taps with a point instead of a recess.  You might be able to mount it in your drill chuck and be able to advance it to match as it threads in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

PenPal,

I assume this is the link?
Tap & Die Holder Set with MT2 Shank

Dan,
I tried reversing the pointy end so it used the cupped end instead, but the cup didn't seem big enough to hold the tap?


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Smithcraftersig said:
> 
> 
> > I use my drill chuck mounted in my tailstock for taps, and then I bought a die holder from Little Machine Shop. I had to do some editing to my die holder as it was not big enough to hold my dies, but i managed to get it to work.
> ...


 
Geesh, I just realized that I don't have to grab the tap by the square end. I can grab it like a drill bit on the rounded end...

Wow. That was dumb!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jun 18, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> PenPal,
> 
> I assume this is the link?
> Tap & Die Holder Set with MT2 Shank



That's the one.
Kryn, also from Down Under


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 20, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > Smithcraftersig said:
> ...





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I was a little confused for a minute and was wondering if the entire shank on your tap was square. Yes just grab it further up on the round end and you're in business!


----------

